# Zeppelin Air se déconnecte toutes les 24h



## Mageekmomo (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un zeppelin air depuis un an, que j'ai utilisé successivement sur une Livebox Orange, une Freebox Revolution, un routeur espagnol puis à nouveau sur une Freebox Revolution. Depuis fin mars, date à laquelle j'ai recommencé à utiliser une Freebox Revolution, mon Zeppelin se déconnecte régulièrement, en général toutes les 24h.
J'ai essayé de changer la bande de fréquence WiFi, de changer mon mot de passe, le SSID de ma Freebox (son nom), et j'ai renvoyé mon Zeppelin Air en SAV sans succès  . Je pense que le problème vient de la Freebox Revolution (Freebox v6), est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ou aurait une solution ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses,
Amaury


----------



## drs (8 Juin 2012)

Oui j'ai déjà eu ce genre de problème, pas sur les mêmes matériels, mais j'ai déjà vu un truc similaire.
Le délai de 24h pourrait correspondre au bail DHCP. Le freebox donne une adresse à ton zeppelin, et, toutes les 24h, cette adresse est renégociée. C'est peut être cette opération qui se passe mal.
Pour le confirmer, configure ton zeppelin avec une ip fixe et si c'est ça, plus de problèmes!


----------



## Mageekmomo (9 Juin 2012)

J'ai mis une IP fixe et j'ai parametré manuellement le Zeppelin avec les options avancées de DHCP, je verrai demain si ça a résolu le problème  Merci pour le tuyau


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2012)

En fait, c'est la Freebox, qu'il fallait paramétrer, avec un bail DHCP permanent pour le ballon dirigeable ! 

Cela dit, c'est un problème de réseau, ça, pas de périphérique ! On déménage !


----------



## drs (10 Juin 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> En fait, c'est la Freebox, qu'il fallait paramétrer, avec un bail DHCP permanent pour le ballon dirigeable !



Si cela vient de la renégociation du bail DHCP, faire une réservation d'adresse IP ne change rien (j'ai testé dans les deux cas). C'est le périphérique qui n'arrive pas à renégotier le bail (peut être une mauvaise implémentation du protocole DHCP)


----------



## Mageekmomo (12 Juin 2012)

drs a dit:


> Si cela vient de la renégociation du bail DHCP, faire une réservation d'adresse IP ne change rien (j'ai testé dans les deux cas). C'est le périphérique qui n'arrive pas à renégotier le bail (peut être une mauvaise implémentation du protocole DHCP)



J'ai mis le Zeppelin en IP fixe et avec réglages manuel des paramètres DHCP, mais sans succès ça s'est à nouveau déconnecté au bout d'un peu plus de 24h cette fois.

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée ou un complément, je suis preneur 

En tout cas merci pour votre aide


----------



## lrix (16 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

j'ai exactement le même et j'ai un peu tout essayé mais rien n'y fait

Est ce que quelqu'un a trouvé une solution, actuellement je suis obligé de débrancher rebrancher mon zeppelin pour que ca fonctionne

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2012)

À mon avis, c'est parce que plus léger que l'air, il ne peut pas y rester immergé trop longtemps ! :rateau:


----------



## pcnum (3 Janvier 2013)

j'ai le même problème mais si ce n'est que 24 heures ça serait pas mal moi c'est toute les heures sur la Freebox V6. J'avais le wifi canal automatique puis j'ai changé pour améliorer le truc, mais ce n'est guère mieux.


----------



## Statoon (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi le même problème avec Zeppelin Air et freebox v6.
le délai est assez aléatoire, mais pas plus de 48h. 
Egfectivement je mets en cause le serveur dhcp de la box. 
La solution pour moi est de rester appuyer env. 3/4 secondes sur le bouton on/off du zeppelin pour le mettre en veille profonde. Tout de suite après je rappuie, et hop, ça redémarre en violet clignotant et après c'est bon. Le Air play est de nouveau disponible de partout. 

J'ai moi aussi tenter une ip fixe, bail permanent, mais rien n'y fait. 

J'ai vu qu'il y a une mise à jours firmware 2.00.24 du 19/09/2012.
Est ce que quelqu'un a testé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2013)

Statoon a dit:


> Egfectivement je mets en cause le serveur dhcp de la box.


Bonjour,

 dans ce cas, mettre le ballon en IP fixe, pas en DHCP avec adresse manuelle et bail permanent, mais bien une IP fixe.


----------



## Statoon (24 Janvier 2013)

Il me semble avoir déjà testé ça aussi. Mais sans succès. Faut dire que j'ai testé tellement de truc qu'au final je ne sais plus. 

Sur certains forums, on peut trouver l'info de mettre son réseau wifi en G car le zeppelin aurai du mal avec le N. ce que je ne crois pas puisque ça marche très bien dans ma configuration. 

Je vais tester le dernier firmware ce soir. 

Si ça marche pas, je testerai en désactivant le dhcp de la box , et hop tout le monde en ip fixe, on verra bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2013)

Sinon, c'est quel modèle, de Zeppelin ? Parce que si c'est le Hindenburg, je pense que c'est &#8230; Cramé !


----------

